# Help - How to adjust Salomon Caliber Footbed?



## djmisio85 (Jan 22, 2013)

I cannot for the love of God figure out a simple way to adjust the footbed on my new bindings. It says to push some tabs, but I feel like I am applying far too much pressure for something which seems like it should be a simple adjustment.

I can put up a picture later, so if anyone would be willing to PS it with some red circles or something...:dunno:

Thanks


----------



## bordsmnj (Jan 18, 2013)

look at the binding with the bottom toward you(in hand). on the outside edges of the toe ramp- where it would sit under the binding you see where a tiny peg(base plate) barely protrudes through a hole in the toe ramp at both sides. pull the rear endge of the toe ramp toward you/ away from the binding till the peg pops out of the hole on both sides. you'll notice there is another hole in each side closer toward the middle of the binding by like a 1/2" or so. wiggle the ramp foreward til the other holes line up with the pegs and press them in. thats it. lol, i hope you where talking about the toe ramp becuase that's all that is adjustable.


----------



## djmisio85 (Jan 22, 2013)

Thanks bordsmnj:thumbsup:

I was confused, as my instruction manual said to push some clips? I guess it was a general manual for Salomons, as opposed to Caliber specific.

Anyway, I did it the way you mentioned myself, but it just didn't feel as "high-tech" as you would expect on such expensive bindings...

I initially pushed 2 black tabs on the sides, they went in, but I guess they are not meant to I managed to push them back luckily. So for anyone else with this problem... don't try pushing the black tabs haha, and do as bordsmnj said :eusa_clap:

Thanks again, looking forward to using these, should be a different world compared to my previous 14 year old burton step-ins...


----------



## bordsmnj (Jan 18, 2013)

nice. glad i could help.:thumbsup:


----------

